# SSS Bluebird Overdrive



## Gazzaspins (Aug 3, 2010)

Hiya,

Recently picked up a u13 SSS bluebird, automatic with 190,000km on the clock full service history and 1 owner for $500 NZD. SR20DE engine i REALLY needed a car after mine was stolen and this was to cheap to pass up.

after purchasing the car i got onto the motorway and before i even got onto the on ramp i felt the car drop into it's top most gear (5th?) and i could feel the car laboring so i hit the OD button to drop it down and pick some some speed the light on the dash came up "OD/OFF" but it didn't drop gear, i then dropped my foot slowly to get it to kick down and it didn't do so until what felt like the bottom of the pedal as soon as i let it up a bit it went straight back to 5th, it seems to favor this gear at any speed. when cruising at 100kph if i press the button on/off the OD light turns on and off but the revs don't change and the car doesn't change gear.

I've checked over all the fuses and replaced a few things and even taken it to a mechanic to get the computer read/reset but apart from a dodgy TPS (which I've replaced and was also 3 pin not 6 like i was apparently suppose to be) The computer found nothing wrong.

Any suggestions are appreciated i have allot of hills around where i live and hate having to floor it to get over hills.


----------

